# Did Preseed help you to conceive/Preseed Success



## PrincessBree

Hello First Trimesterers :flower: Congratulations!!

I am ttc for 12 months with no success and I have just found out about preseed.Please can any of you who were ttc tell me if you had used preseed to help things along and did it work? (although I know it is not a fertility aid!)

Thanx in advance


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Yes, Preseed helped us. And I also charted for 7 months prior, so that I got familiar with my body and when I was ovulating. I also used an OPK, just to confirm the charting. 

We used Preseed on Jan 7, and Jan 8, (OPK indicated ovulation on Jan 8 and Jan 9), and temps rose Jan 10 (meaning I O'd on Jan 9). And we got pregnant.  

Ten weeks pregnant today!!! Preseed is LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## Kendrae

Hello. Sorry to hear about your long wait in TTC, I hope it is over soon and you get pregnant!

I used preseed for a few months and I am pregnant. I cannot say that it was because of it or not. It is a lubrication without any spermicides, which does help the sperm travel efficiently to the cervix. I would suggest trying it because it certainly doesn't hurt not to. The "ewcm" that women say they have during ovulation never happened for me, so perhaps the extra fluid helped.

We also used FertilAid for women & for men. It is really just a vitamin that is geared towards TTC couples. You should do some research on it and give it a try. They are expensive, but I would suggest trying them for 2-3 months.

I hate to tell you this because when I was TTC for 2 years, I hated it..but, we got pregnant once we stopped focusing on it so much. I am a full time student, had a full time job, and I have been planning our wedding. We had some tests set up at the Dr, so I was really leaving it up to the doc. Though we still used the vitamins and PreSeed, the doc said that we would probably need some assistance with conception so I was just waiting on the next time while trying.

Good luck to you, I hope this helps


----------



## jaydensmommy9

omg preseed works miracles i went 7 months without it on the eighth month i said what harmcould it do and got pregnant i love it now im 11 weeks prego and get to see my baby friday


----------



## Kare2012

We used Preseed 2 out 3 cycles and I got pregnant this time around on cycle 3. I think it helped since I don't have much EWCM. It also feels so natural so you have nothing to lose. Good luck!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

we used preseed, soft cups, OPKs & temped the month we got our BFP

ETA: we were TTC for 21 months total, didn't get our bfp the first cycle we used preseed, I had been using it for a while :)


----------



## Bababall

I used conceive plus which I believe is similar? We got lucky in our first month and don't know if it was because of the lubricant but I dont think it hurts to try. I also took Boots conception vitamins and lay with my legs in the air for 15 mins afterwards (sorry, TMI). Good luck


----------



## hayleyh26

We were TTC for over a year (bfp cycle 13), so I know how you must be feeling! :wacko: We used pre-seed, a CBFM and took pre-conception vitamins, all of which I believe helped.

I hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Leikela

Pre-seed is good and I used too and got my BFP the second time using it, but I want to be realistic with you. It will only work if you ovulate normally and have don't have any hormonal issues which may cause infertility. 

Preseed will assist with getting the sperm to the cevix but that is it. If you have fertility issues beyond that (hence, if there is no egg waiting for the sperm or your partner's sperm has issues) then Preseed will not be helpful.

I would try it, but since it has been a year, I would perhaps think about seeing a fertility specialist. I am only being realistic, because I hate for people to think Preseed is the answer when it plays a small role in a bigger picture where lots of things need to already be in place for it to be successful.

All the best to you!


----------



## Faythe

I used preseed the cycle I got my BFP. Whether after 14 months it attributed to my BFP, I couldn't say as it was also my first cycle charting on FF.


----------



## rebekah05

We ttc for three months and got our BFP after using the preseed on the third month. The second month I wasn't sure how to use it because I didn't read the package insert and just rubbed it on externally which isn't how you are supposed to use it. But the 1st month we used it correctly we conceived and I am over 35 so we thought it would take much longer. I firmly believe without the preseed it would have taken much longer.


----------



## susan_1981

I tried for 3 years for this baby. We had used pre-seed on a couple of occasions and it didn't work but it did last time. I used it 5 days in a row over my fertile period. I'd say it's well worth trying. I definitely think its why I'm pregnant now. Good luck and I hope your bfp is just around the corner x


----------



## Jobean03

PrincessBree said:


> I am ttc for 12 months with no success and I have just found out about preseed.Please can any of you who were ttc tell me if you had used preseed to help things along and did it work? (although I know it is not a fertility aid!)

We used preseed because it seemed like regular lube (sorry TMI) was too thick or strangling to the little swimmers.

I also took royal jelly in tablet form.

I cant say those two things worked but they sure didn't hurt. Got pg in three months of trying at age 39.

Good luck!


----------



## crashbaby

PrincessBree said:


> Hello First Trimesterers :flower: Congratulations!!
> 
> I am ttc for 12 months with no success and I have just found out about preseed.Please can any of you who were ttc tell me if you had used preseed to help things along and did it work? (although I know it is not a fertility aid!)
> 
> Thanx in advance

CHART, Preseed and softcups!!! I highly reccomend! We got pregnant on our first try, and so did many other people. If you check ff it is around 95% of people concieved using softcup (if you do a search)

Here are the reviews as well.
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html#reviews
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/preseed-multi-use.html#reviews

keep us posted!!! :) :dust:


----------



## honeysuede

Ye[, 1st time properly using ut after 20 months ttc we got our:bfp: good luck hun:hugs: xxx


----------



## shellideaks

I got my bfp the first month using Pre-Seed too :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i also got my :bfp: the first month after using preseed! i also used softcups :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Kendrae said:


> Hello. Sorry to hear about your long wait in TTC, I hope it is over soon and you get pregnant!
> 
> I used preseed for a few months and I am pregnant. I cannot say that it was because of it or not. It is a lubrication without any spermicides, which does help the sperm travel efficiently to the cervix. I would suggest trying it because it certainly doesn't hurt not to. The "ewcm" that women say they have during ovulation never happened for me, so perhaps the extra fluid helped.
> 
> We also used FertilAid for women & for men. It is really just a vitamin that is geared towards TTC couples. You should do some research on it and give it a try. They are expensive, but I would suggest trying them for 2-3 months.
> 
> I hate to tell you this because when I was TTC for 2 years, I hated it..but, we got pregnant once we stopped focusing on it so much. I am a full time student, had a full time job, and I have been planning our wedding. We had some tests set up at the Dr, so I was really leaving it up to the doc. Though we still used the vitamins and PreSeed, the doc said that we would probably need some assistance with conception so I was just waiting on the next time while trying.
> 
> Good luck to you, I hope this helps

:thumbup: Thanx for this!!!Throughout the 12 months we have just been having regular sex and I guess at the start I was checking everything,wondering if I was pregnant at every twinge?!Then I stopped thinking about it lol and we enjoyed eachother no pressure but still regular sex,and then here we are now in our 12th month I am trying not think about it too much or focus on it lol but its pretty difficult not to lol :wacko:


----------



## PrincessBree

Leikela said:


> Pre-seed is good and I used too and got my BFP the second time using it, but I want to be realistic with you. It will only work if you ovulate normally and have don't have any hormonal issues which may cause infertility.
> 
> Preseed will assist with getting the sperm to the cevix but that is it. If you have fertility issues beyond that (hence, if there is no egg waiting for the sperm or your partner's sperm has issues) then Preseed will not be helpful.
> 
> I would try it, but since it has been a year, I would perhaps think about seeing a fertility specialist. I am only being realistic, because I hate for people to think Preseed is the answer when it plays a small role in a bigger picture where lots of things need to already be in place for it to be successful.
> 
> All the best to you!

Thanx!!Yep I have been to the docs already they gave me 21day progesterone test which came back fine,hubby is having sa but I will definately go ahead and see a specialist pretty soon,when I go I want to be able to say - I tried everything I possibly could so they dont suggest doing something which I could of found on the internet cos that would really get on my nerves loool...also I heard the best way to get pregnant is make an appointment to see a specialist lol so many people I know got BFP while waiting to see a fertility doctor!!:happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jobean03 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> I am ttc for 12 months with no success and I have just found out about preseed.Please can any of you who were ttc tell me if you had used preseed to help things along and did it work? (although I know it is not a fertility aid!)
> 
> We used preseed because it seemed like regular lube (sorry TMI) was too thick or strangling to the little swimmers.
> 
> I also took royal jelly in tablet form.
> 
> I cant say those two things worked but they sure didn't hurt. Got pg in three months of trying at age 39.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Hey!!I agree regular lube is thick and horrible and I guess it is slowing the poor guys down!!:shrug: Can I ask what is royal jelly?


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies thank You ALL so much all of these positives about preseed have made me feel very positive (excuse the play on words lol):flower:

AF came today so I am out for this month!!:cry:Not giving up hope and have an order of preseed coming through the mail!!I hope I get BFP soon!!In fact if this month I could have a christmas baby who knows lol!!

Hope you all have great wonderful blessed stress free sickness free pregnancies!!X:thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

Bababall said:


> I used conceive plus which I believe is similar? We got lucky in our first month and don't know if it was because of the lubricant but I dont think it hurts to try. I also took Boots conception vitamins and lay with my legs in the air for 15 mins afterwards (sorry, TMI). Good luck

Thanx!So did you get pg in the first month of trying for a baby or the first month of using preseed?Also I am taking Boots conception vitamins too:happydance: so good to know they actually work!!


----------



## eagertobepreg

All the best to u with pre seed:)
As somebody here has already pointed out, I would also like to tell u the same thng.
Pre seed works if u ovulate normally and also if your partner does not have any sperm issues.
I would also suggest you use a BBT thermometer as well the first time you r using pre seed.
It is important that you dnt continue using pre seed after ovulation as I ve heard some negative things abt it.If the sperm does get there when ur egg is past its prime, it may result in early miscarriage.this is something not proved but it helps to avoid...So once you see the temperature rise , pls stop using pre seed.

I myself used pressed and it worked the second month for me:)
I did BBT charting as well as OPKs...huh...it was a lot of hard work i ust say:)

Hope u get ur BFP sooon...lots of baby dust to u...


----------



## GlasgowAngel

We used concieve plus when we got our BFP


----------



## Pug2012

Hi

I'm pretty sure Pre-seed did it for us. 

The first month we used our usual lube, nothing :bfn: 

Second month we used pre-seed :bfp: and now I'm 8+5! 

Good luck. :dust:


----------



## TashTash

We got pregnant the first cycle we tried using pressed and OPK's. 

Well worth it if you ask me after 4 and a half years TTC #1
Good luck! X


----------



## PrincessBree

TashTash said:


> We got pregnant the first cycle we tried using pressed and OPK's.
> 
> Well worth it if you ask me after 4 and a half years TTC #1
> Good luck! X

You tried for more than 4 years?!So had you seen a fertility doctor and was you ok otherwise?Dh swimmers just needed the extra help?!That is a LONG time can I ask a question?Had you been using other type of lube at the time?Before you decided to use pre seed?They say couples ttc should not use lube unless it is of course sperm friendly!I am also trying OPK's this cycle I am so excited!:happydance:


----------



## Leikela

OPK's and Preseed was the ticket for me!!! Worked the first time around! I would recommend Wondfo combination packs. You can get them cheap off of Amazon.com. They are what I used.

Regular OPK's can be very costly and you need to test at least twice a day. They recommend between 2 and 4 PM and then again at night between 9 and 11 PM. Whatever time you pick in the afternoon and evening, try to be consistent with that same time everyday. Also, hold in your urine. It needs to be concentrated. Try not to drink anything 2 hours before you test.

Once you get that positive OPK, BD the day of the positive and two days after. Skip a day and then one more for good measure. Once you get a positive OPK, it means your LH surge has arrived and that you body is getting ready to ovulate. Usually within 12-48 hours after the positive you will ovulate. However, diet, weight gain/loss, stress etc can prevent your body from ovulating even after the LH surge so just try and relax. Easier said than done, I know. :)

Here is the link for the combo pack I used:
40 OPK's and 10 HCG's for only $10.90. You can't beat that!

https://www.amazon.com/Combo-40-Ovu...LNVU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331095303&sr=8-2


----------



## CellineMarie

Hi, I see now that you are expecting, did you ever try the preseed, is it what helped you conceive?


----------



## shivangi1210

I used pressed and got success in my first cycle trying it.
But as other ladies said, it is just a lubrication. It'll help you in case you don't produce enough of EWCM of your own. If you do have LOTS of EWCM at time of ovulation then there is no point using preseed. Seriously !!
But if you think you lack EWCM then go grab a preseed now and we all will pray for your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Misskitty10

For both my pregnancies, I got pregnant first month trying using opks and conceive plus (think that's a very similar UK version)


----------



## Lues

I was TTC for almost three years.

It wasn't DH's sperm for us, it was my mucous. We would do what are called postcoitals (it's what it sounds like it is, they would check my cervix the morning after having sex) and they found that my mucous wasn't super friendly.

To be COMPLETELY upfront, there are a lot of people who don't believe that postcoitals mean anything. There are studies that show both ways. But there is no doubt in my mind that they were real for us, because I was making good eggs, and releasing them on my own.

When I started used PreSeed, my postcoital tests were better. I mean, they still weren't good. But they were better. Coincidence? Maybe. I doubt it.

The way they treat what they call "a hostile environment" (worst name ever) is with IUI because it allows the sperm to skip right past the cervix. 

Okay.... so the month we got pregnant we DID do IUI, but the timing was off. We were supposed to go in on Wednesday morning, but I had a strong feeling that was going to be too late. So i went in for an ultrasound on Tuesday late afternoon and I was right, I had already ovulated (probably as early as Monday night). They said, well, we already have everything, we could just do IUI anyway (since my insurance covered it and the actual IUI part is literally a NOTHING procedure)

So my IUI timing was likely off. BUT, we had used PreSeed the night before. 

I remember sitting with my husband at dinner that night, trying to have a good attitude about the whole thing. I laughed and said... "well, if we get pregnant this time, I think it'll be because of the PreSeed, not the IUI"

And to my complete SHOCK, I was pregnant that month.

For slightly more background, I was also taking progesterone supplements, because mine was low and I had a short luteal phase. But I had been taking progesterone supplements (prescribed ones, not over the counter ones) for years. Dosages had been changed a few times, so I'm sure that had something to do with it as well.

But suffice it to say I am a HUGE advocate of PreSeed. It was easy to use, not expensive (especially because I used about a third of the amount that the box says too) and it felt good!! I liked that you could put it in about 15 minutes BEFoRE having sex. It made things feel more natural. 

Everyone is different. But I personally saw direct evidence of it making a difference for me with my postcoitals. To reiterate, it did not FIX them. They still wanted me to do IUI. But it was better.

I _*certainly*_ wouldn't use it in replacement of getting fully checked out. I wish I had gone to a fertility specialist sooner. I thought it would make the whole thing seem more ominous and scary. It did the opposite. It made me feel more in control and like I had a plan.

Good luck to you in whatever you decide. There is certainly never any one right answer.


----------



## kmr1763

I had to contribute to this one! I wasn't as knowledgable when we were trying wkth my first child. I went through two unsuccessful rounds of clomid before implementing opks and pre-seed into the ttc journey our third month! And yes, THAT was the month we conceived. So we had timed our dtd better but also had the help of pressed &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

When ttc our second I was pretty seasoned. We had been trying without medicated cycles for awhile, I was temping, using opks, poas like a crazy lady. Finally sought medical help. Clomid produced weak follicles and were told no go this cycle, but we tried anyway! I used preseed and soft cups. BFP!!! Miscarried at six weeks. But bfp first medicated cycle!!
Next cycle upped on clomid and we did same routine, preseed and softcups. Bfp!!! And nine months later out came my beautiful baby girl!! 

I do think preseed can make a huge difference. It optimizes sperm's ability to move through the girl parts to get where it needs to go. This pregnancy was a surprise and I will NOT be having more, but if I ever DID want to ttc, you better believe I would be using preseed!


----------



## kmr1763

JUST saw this thread is pretty old, sorry OP, but congrats on your bfp! Hope this helps other mamas make the choice on using it :)


----------



## AP

Preseed fan over here!


----------



## Domimom

We tried it for a few months back starting in September with no luck, I was using it internally and I got a UTI. Then we tried again the last couple of months using only on outside and I am now 6 weeks pregnant. Not sure if was because of that though.


----------



## bunyhuny

Zombie Thread!!!


----------



## gillian.s

I had been ttc for about 7 months when I decided to start using preseed, 2 cycles later and I get my bfp :) was also using opk's, taking evening primrose oil and seven seas trying for a baby so may have been a combination of all :) best of luck x


----------



## littlesteph

Preseed didn't work for me ttced for 2 years but conceive plus did.


----------

